# Pictus Catfish!



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have a long 65 gallon tank.
I have 5 very young red bellied piranha in a 30 right now while the 65 goes through the nitrogen cycle.

I wanted to ask you if having a pictus catfish in the tank as a *scavenger* to pick up any waste I missed and kill snails would be a good idea. my pictus isnt very big right now. 3 inches MAX but my reds are almost 2 inches. a few are now. they are growing so fast.

once my tank is cycled in a few weeks could I put my pictus in there with them as long as he has a structure to hide in thats "Piranha proof"?

let me know

I dont want my piranhas injured either. they were NOT easy to get.

heres a photo of the breed of catfish im referring to.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Should make a goodmeal for the piranhas as they mature. Assuming they don't bite off filaments and fins off first.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hastatus said:


> Should make a goodmeal for the piranhas as they mature. Assuming they don't bite off filaments and fins off first.


I want him to co-habitat the tank with them.

would the cat be okay if I kept him a cave?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

Nothing is safe in a Piranha tank...NOTHING. I remember when my husband went out to the store when I was at work and came back with 3 Pictus Cats and placed them in the tank without me knowing. At that time I had a 125G tropical tank full of angels, swordtails, mollies, rainbow fish etcetc. Well I saw them when I came home and he quickly told me they were in the community fish section so all was well. Slowly my fish started to disappear, my tank wasn't as full and active. I quickly googled these things and they were the culprits!!


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 1, 2010)

I have 3 pictus catfish in my Cichlid tank but I wouldn't put them with Piranhas. My pictus are around 6" and rule the bottom of the tank.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

amazonjungle said:


> Should make a goodmeal for the piranhas as they mature. Assuming they don't bite off filaments and fins off first.


I want him to co-habitat the tank with them.

would the cat be okay if I kept him a cave?
[/quote]
They are ambush predator. Cave will make it easier to swallow piranha if they fit in its mouth.

Really reconsider this.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

NOTHING co-habs with piranhas not even other piranhas

they form an weird truce (they don't shoal) not to eat each other when there is food around... but they are cannibalistic when it comes down to it.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

As been said it won't work...


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

okay guys thanks. ill leave my pictus in my community tank. he's fine there


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I had two pictus in with my P's when they were babies, then one day they were missing and Iwas able to find one skull, I then got two more and they were gone that day. So no I dont think they will make it.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Its a No Go!!!


----------

